# My birth story of Amelia-Rose



## bexxie

my birth story
well as you all know I was being induced on the Tuesday
Well I got there at 9am (I really didnt rush,lol) and she examined
me and said oh you are only 2cms lets begin the prostin,so this was 
inserted and it was 11am. I felt nothing start and then at 2pm I thought
ooh a few niggles but ok. I stayed like that until next examinination at
5pm to see if second lot of prostin had to go in and the MW said ooh no a stretchy 3cm's lets get you to central delivery to get your waters broken. Excellent I thought,they were busy so had to wait til 7pm so I sat merrily chatting away,was more annoyed as wantedto wait til after Eastenders but still.
So got there,first MW couldnt break they were tough,so I had bit of gas and air coz she kept nicking me inside with the hook thing,so she went off got another MW and she broke them during a contraction,this felt lovely,they were really warm that was my first initial thought! I straight away stood up and my freinds came back into the room and within 5 minutes i was having full blown contractions (I had no doubts with them) I got onto the gas and air and I reckon I had 10 seconds where it didnt hurt. So MW came back in and said I think we will just examine you,this was 8pm and then said oh you are 6-7 cms we better hit on with that epidural,in my mind I was thinking do i still want it as I was doing ok but had to as i was dilating quite quickly. So the anesatist (SP?) came in and started doing her stuff
and another one put the thing in my hand (forget) for the drip.(wow that hurt most) and whilst epi is going in I am wanting to push so bad horrible,horrible and so they got it all set up I was then 8cms at 9.20pm,the epi started working. Well as soon as that was in I regretted it as I still had all the bearing downpains (pushing) but no contractions and as i was coping with these i didnt know what to expect well i was next examined at 11.00pm and was 9cms and then examined again at midnight where she said i was fully dilated so
that was excellent news,I could feel nothing at this point only the bearing down pains and was breathing in through my nose and out with my mouth lol weird when i think back. Then MW said Rebecca at 1am I am goign to ask you to start pushing your baby out. So I rang dave calm as you like to leave home at 1am to get there for about 1.20am. At 1am I started to push and within 7 pushes she was out,i thought the MW was lying when she said to me come on one more push her head is nearly out but no true enough there she was,and believe me that baby looked like she crawled across the bed was so funny and she was handed straight to me. She was totally covered in vernix and her little nails and eyelashed werent really there and the MW said Oh I reckon she is 2 weeks early,well it does fit with my miscarriage in June now so bless her.
Anyway losing track here,after baby was out,my placenta took ages and ages and MW got worried but it came out eventually and then a clot (Sorry if eating) the size of a dinner plate. All was good for an hour or so and everyone went home and they got me ready for ward when midwife had look down there and gasped I was losing blood everywhere and as I only had little tear (which needed no stitches) the MW was panicking wondering what was what.They got in Obsetrician who immediately got someone else in and it was all panic go,my womb had to be pulled down and stitched up and apparently the hook they used first time to break waters had nicked it also and in the canal (nice) anyway all stitched up (so thank god for epi) that took an hour or so and taken to ward at 7am hated the ward was totally shit,I sat with cathetar unable to move,no cup of tea and couldnt get hold of Meilie so was upset. Dave came at 9am and I went with him.
There you go its a bit sketchy but typing in a hurry in case meilie wakes up,lol,love her she was worth it a thousand times over.

By the way I got all pictures of birth from her still being attached to the placenta and cord is fasinating. But not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## weestar21

WOW hun, im so happy its all over for you and you can enjoy every second of your 2 lovely girls.

sorry of this sounds horrid but i would like to see your pics, i might sound like a weirdo but i think it would be great to see them if your willing to show them ;)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## bexxie

yes weesatr I will PM when i get them off sis-in laws pc


----------



## weestar21

awwwwwwwww thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Trinity

Aww bex .. thank you for sharing that .. so glad it all worked out. She is soo gorgeous too .. you must be very proud.

Maybe I am a weirdo too but I would like to see the pics too .. if thats ok ?:blush:


----------



## Caroline

Glad you're ok now. MW sounds as if she was a bit brutal breaking your waters. Glad i didn't have epi now. Hope millie isn't giving yuo too hard a time. Take Care Caroline XX


----------



## Cat

Aw great storey hun, at least after the lengthy build up the labour itself was pretty speedy. Well done you!


----------



## Jo

Aww brill story babe, well worth the wait and build up eh?
Speedy little bugger at the end wasn't she?


----------



## stephlw25

Great story bexs, sounds like you did brilliantly !! I would also LOVE to see the pics !!

xx


----------



## bexxie

right got pics do i do post and put in header a warning or individually PM them,can wobbs let me know ta bex


----------



## Arcanegirl

Id just post them but put a graphical warning in the title


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hey bexxie CONGRATULATIONS HUN 
im glad its all over im sorry to hear the bad bit of he news but over all the birth was pretty good going i hope i get an easy birth like that only 7 weeks to go OMG hope little one is doing well take care both 

spunky xxx


----------

